# Santas in Nyack today



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

More than 10 Santas rolled into runciable today in full uniform. They were local Tri club members having fun. I was informed that this ride started last year. One Santa had a disc wheel in the back and other had his biked hooked up like a Xmas tree. 

View attachment 247013


View attachment 247014


----------



## BarkingDog (Sep 23, 2009)

We saw these Santas crossing the GW Bridge yesterday morning while returning from a trip to CT.
Looked like they had a fun time


----------

